# This what I do



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

While I enjoy knitting and it's my evening activity, quilting is my first love. This was in the Dallas show last month.


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

wow!!! beautiful


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow! just fabulous and intricate! Congratulations!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

As I am a Celt I relate to that .stunning.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful'


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So beautiful


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful. My mother was a quilter and we all cherish our wedding quilts we each received.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

So talented!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Absôutely stunning!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm also a quilter--currently working on a graduation gift and a wedding quilt. Nowhere near as complicated as yours, but nice to work on. Your quilt is beautiful.


----------



## PeggyAnn (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Absolutely stunning.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm also a quilter, and I can appreciate your work - beautiful job!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's amazing. So beautiful.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Breathtaking!! I also like to quilt.... Yours is just... WOW, masterpiece


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

WOW ! :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Gorgeous quilt! I love quilting ( all sewing for that matter) as well, also my first love but like to crochet and knit while I watch TV at night. 
Your quilt has to be one of the more attractive celtic quilts that I have seen- good job!


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

WVMaryBeth said:


> I'm also a quilter--currently working on a graduation gift and a wedding quilt. Nowhere near as complicated as yours, but nice to work on. Your quilt is beautiful.


This is probably the most complicated quilt I've ever made! But I enjoyed it enough to plan to make more! (Can we say glutton for punishment?)


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

really lovely


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful design! SO well done. :thumbup:


----------



## buttonlady (Dec 8, 2011)

What a beautiful piece, I know you are proud, and did I see a ribbon on the quilt?


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

buttonlady said:


> What a beautiful piece, I know you are proud, and did I see a ribbon on the quilt?


Sadly, no. That's a ribbon with my name. The level of quilts in the show gets better and better each year.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

WoW! Lovely!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty. You are amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

It's 1st Place in my book. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow. Gorgeous.

Pzoe


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! Is that hand applique?


----------



## maira norman (Oct 18, 2011)

I think this is the best Quilt I have ever seen.


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## kathiquilts (Sep 29, 2013)

it's beautiful! I really like the border, too. I have the book but made only one block for a sampler quilt. you've inspired me to get the book out again. :thumbup:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Absolutely stunning.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautifull, love it


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

I think this should be a Blue Ribbon quilt!!!! PittyPat


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Stunning!
Tell us about the appliqué....do you make bias bars or bias strips?
I did 2 Celtic borders for a Kerrville raffle quilt several years ago, I appreciate your gorgeous work very much.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Crzywymyn said:


> Sadly, no. That's a ribbon with my name. The level of quilts in the show gets better and better each year.


Ribbon or no ribbon you should be so proud of your work. So exquisite! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
P.S.: I would give you a nice ribbon for your art.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful quilt!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

OMG It's so beautiful. Would love to see it up close.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

beautiful.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very nice. I love quilting too.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

What a beautiful quilt for a tatter...LOVE the shuttles and thread in the corners


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

That is stunning! Is it hand quilted? Is it possible to get a close up of the detailing, please?


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

Jill2 said:


> Stunning!
> Tell us about the appliqué....do you make bias bars or bias strips?
> I did 2 Celtic borders for a Kerrville raffle quilt several years ago, I appreciate your gorgeous work very much.


I cut bias fabric at 1 1/8", sewed wrong sides together, then used bias bars to press flat. I used washable school glue to hold bias in place--use very little and iron it dry--and machine appliqued with a very narrow zigzag and fine thread. If I set my mind to it, I could do two a day, but I stalled--a lot--so this took several years.

I'm so pleased all of you like it.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

A true piece of art..congratulations..xo


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am also a quilter and I know how much work that was! That is stunning!


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, beautiful


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Masterpiece!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Have a double bed cover in celtic quilting,1/2 hand quilted, but it has been in the bag for about 10 years, seeing your beautiful quilt might give me the push I need.Lindseymary


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Love the design


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Gorgeous quilt!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness. How did you do that gorgeous creation?


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, I think you should have gotten a blue ribbon. It's amazing. I don't quilt and have no idea how you did it, even tho you explained it (LOL), but it's a masterpiece to me. I sure would also like to see some close-up pictures!


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh my! An exquisite work of art.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your amazing talent with us!! pj


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Fantastic work.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

What a work of art! Where are you going to display it?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Aren't you glad you finished! Beautiful accomplishment!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

My goodness! That is beautiful!


----------

